# Receptor FM sencillo- Ayuda!



## fukks (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola amigos de este foro! Soy principiante en la electrónica, pero igualmente entiendo. Ultimamente estoy interesado en crear mi propio receptor FM casero. Que me recomiendan para empezar?


----------



## javiertyu (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola fukks, mirá, lo que te recomiendo es que entres a la sección de este foro donde hay circuitos de radio.
A mi me pareció muy interesante este post donde es relativamente sencillo armar tu primer emisor.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/


Saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 31, 2011)

javiertyu dijo:


> Hola fukks, mirá, lo que te recomiendo es que entres a la sección de este foro donde hay circuitos de radio.
> A mi me pareció muy interesante este post donde es relativamente sencillo armar tu primer emisor.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/
> 
> ...



El Sr quiere un RECEPTORRRRRRRRRR no un TRANSMISORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Limbo (Ene 31, 2011)

Buenas,

Prueba con un circuito con el tda7000.
Aqui tienes un ejemplo: http://www.neoteo.com/mi-primer-receptor-tda7000.neo

Si googleas encuentras más.
Saludos.


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola
Yo tenia la intención de hacer el receptor con el integrado TDA7000 pero no pude porque es demasiado difícil de conseguir así que yo sugeriría algo mas simple pero igualmente funcional
como lo encontraras en el siguiente link
http://solomonsmusic.net/FM_CrystalRadio.html


----------



## Limbo (Ene 31, 2011)

> Yo tenia la intención de hacer el receptor con el integrado TDA7000 pero no pude porque es demasiado difícil de conseguir


Yo lo consegui sin ningun problema y por eso lo comentaba.


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 31, 2011)

En tu país sera fácil pero en el mio hay que encargarlo desde otra ciudad que me queda muy lejos, esperar a que llegue y vale mucho mas que si me comprara simplemente un radio ya hecho


----------



## Palvulito (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en esto de los receptores y necesito construir un receptor con transistores y encontre en el foro uno que es de 220 a 400MHz y no me convencio mucho, tengo uno que dice sintonizador AM creo si me puede servir pero tengo dudas, espero que me puedan proporcionar un diagrama de algun receptor.


----------



## puchetaker (Nov 29, 2011)

y como le hiciste para conseguirlo "sin ningun problema" Limbo yo soy de barranquilla -  colombia y no lo pude conseguir


----------



## Limbo (Nov 29, 2011)

Yo fui a mi tienda habitual y me lo vendieron, desconozco si en tu pais es mas dificil conseguirlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 29, 2011)

http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/receptor-superheterodino/
primero harma uno de am asi te vas acostumbrando a calibrar,bobinas, y demás cositas y problemas de un montaje  en rf 

de todos modos recomiendo el receptor del tda7000 no es facil para calibrar



pero si estas empecinado en armar un receptor fm acá en el foro ,el compañero anthony123 aporto estos esquemas 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-receptor-fm-miniatura-regenerativo-16195/


----------

